# Question about Iverson and "giving it all"



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In another thread a poster wrote 



> I'm not a big fan of the guy, but there's no denying he goes 100% every time on the court, and leaves it all out there. Can't say that for most NBA players.


Now i know even non-Iverson fans like jis tenacity on-court (like Shattner64), but is it true that there aren't many )or some) like him?

What other players can we say that always go 100% on the court?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nate Robinson probably gives his all.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> What other players can we say that always go 100% on the court?


i know you arent going to like this answer, but kg.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Delonte West. He's not a star, but he's the one I think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Michael Jordan
Kevin Garnett
Dennis Rodman


----------



## ibiza raver (Jan 2, 2006)

ron artest


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brian Scalabrine (atleast when he was with the Nets...I haven't seen him at all with the celtics). Thats one thing you can say, atleast he was trying.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

> What other players can we say that always go 100% on the court?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Eduardo Najera, the best 6 and 5 player of all time.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Kg


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ruben Patterson, guy dives into the stands all the time. His mouth gets him into trouble, but you can't hate the guy when he hustles.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think a lot of guys give it their all. It seems every AI or KG thread gets a bunch of people remarking that they love those guys because they leave it all out there every night. Steve Francis and Dirk Nowitzki do that, but no one likes them.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Virtually anyone not named Vince Carter. LOL... j/k


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I think a lot of guys give it their all. It seems every AI or KG thread gets a bunch of people remarking that they love those guys because they leave it all out there every night. Steve Francis and Dirk Nowitzki do that, but no one likes them.


That was the point of the thread, but i didn't want to be the firts to say it.

Many guys "give it all in the court". But i guess many of those guys aren't:

a) Superstars;

b) Small guys in a giants' world.

Maybe that's why AI gets more recognition the the majority of players that play hard all the time. I've seen AI play. And i've see a guy like Muggsy play. And i would never say AI out-hustles Muggsy (nor the other way around, in fact).


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Chris Bosh definately leaves it on the floor everynight, and another is Alvin Williams when he played he was a such a hustler, and played with every ounce of energy he had

others are definately, KG. Iverson, Nash


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Anyone that wants more playing time and money =)

Nash these last few seasons is my choice


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Bosh and even though he sucks Bonner tries hard too. I don't think anyone has mentioned Dwyane Wade so far either.


----------



## AlmightyVC15 (Aug 12, 2005)

AI, Kobe, Tracy....."GIVING IT ALL TO THE BASKET"....The Top Three "I LOVE MY POINTS!POINTS!POINTS" Players Of All Time.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Steve Nash

edit: AlmightyVC15, could you stop flooding the general board with baiting.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Thievery Corporation said:


> Bosh and even though he sucks Bonner tries hard too. I don't think anyone has mentioned Dwyane Wade so far either.


Yea Wade comes to mind as well..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think that the majority of NBA players today give it there all most of the time. I think that if you are small (such as Iverson, Nate etc.) people like to say how you give it your all to try to make up for your lack of height. I think that is bull****. Many people bust there *** just as hard as Iverson, and get much less recognition. How about all the guys that average 13mins a game, gets 5 points, but grabs 6 boards and gets on the floor every play. These players get much less recognition for hustle because they are not "superstars."


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i know you arent going to like this answer, but kg.



did u watch KG yesterday against the Heat? I am sure he couldve done better... i don't think he gave a 100% ...


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Ruben Patterson, guy dives into the stands all the time. His mouth gets him into trouble, but you can't hate the guy when he hustles.



Agreed...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Gerald Wallace.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

^Mourning sure as hell didn't give NJ or TO his all. However, Haslem I respect.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

A guy that nobody mentioned, and a lot of people hate, Kobe Bryant. Love him or hate him, but he can't be accused of taking plays off, he's out to prove too much to everybody.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

i don't like iverson because he gets too much credit for shooting as much as he does while only making 40% of his shots, in my book, he's just the best streaky shooter in the game, and thats great, but he gets too much credit for it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GoDWade said:


>



Worst Example Ever


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Worst Example Ever


Are you serious? Zo is one of the most intense and "effort" guys ever.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Are you serious? Zo is one of the most intense and "effort" guys ever.


Except when it comes to playing for other teams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Except when it comes to playing for other teams.


Bingo!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Except when it comes to playing for other teams.


That's a weak argument and it doesn't change the intensity he plays with every night. Also, there are several professional athletes who have done the same thing across history.



Hbwoy said:


> Bingo!


LOL, this coming from someone who has listed Vince Carter as one of his favorite players. Oh the irony...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ralaw said:


> That's a weak argument and it doesn't change the intensity he plays with every night. Also, there are several professional athletes who have done the same thing across history.


You're right, it doesn't change the intensity he plays with every night. Oh wait, except on all those nights he played for other teams. Nevermind.

And you'll notice the "several professional athletes" that have done the same thing are generally not listed as giving it their all night in and night out.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think a lot of guys give it their all. It seems every AI or KG thread gets a bunch of people remarking that they love those guys because they leave it all out there every night. *Steve Francis and Dirk Nowitzki do that, but no one likes them.*


No, that's just a large number of the whacked out opinions you'll find on bbb.net.

Anyway, KG's name should not be on this thread. Mark Madsen was a great answer, and so was MJ and Dennis Rodman (even though I loathe them both).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> You're right, it doesn't change the intensity he plays with every night. Oh wait, except on all those nights he played for other teams. Nevermind.


That would be funny if he actually played for the Raptors and if he wasn't coming back from his kidney surgery during the time he was playing for the Nets. Ah, but who cares it was just kidney surgery!



Hairy Midget said:


> And you'll notice the "several professional athletes" that have done the same thing are generally not listed as giving it their all night in and night out.


John Elway is one that comes to my mind, but he really didn't play too hard did he?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> You're right, it doesn't change the intensity he plays with every night. Oh wait, except on all those nights he played for other teams. Nevermind.
> 
> And you'll notice the "several professional athletes" that have done the same thing are generally not listed as giving it their all night in and night out.


He played with the same intensity for years with the Heat (and even in his years with Charlotte), and he is doing it now again DESPITE having the kidney surgery

New Jersey didn't work out, and he said he wasn't going to play if he was traded to the Raptors. So let's see...(not even) one season defintes a person's career despite the fact that he has played with passion and intensity consistently?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> He played with the same intensity for years with the Heat (and even in his years with Charlotte), and he is doing it now again DESPITE having the kidney surgery
> 
> New Jersey didn't work out, and he said he wasn't going to play if he was traded to the Raptors. So let's see...(not even) one season defintes a person's career despite the fact that he has played with passion and intensity consistently?


The key in this thread is it's ALWAYS giving it your all. Not most of the time, or when you feel like it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Whack Arnolds said:


> Virtually anyone not named Vince Carter. LOL... j/k


ooooooooo nice one! lol


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> The key in this thread is it's ALWAYS giving it your all. Not most of the time, or when you feel like it.



Zo didn't play for the Raptors


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

KG
AI
Kobe
DWade

These guys give it their all on both sides of the court.


----------



## freddie flintoff (Jan 3, 2006)

what about ron artest he`s the most intense competitor bar iverson


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I'll try and get this thread back on track to what Paulo was looking for...



PauloCatarino said:


> That was the point of the thread, but i didn't want to be the firts to say it.
> 
> Many guys "give it all in the court". But i guess many of those guys aren't:
> 
> ...


Even though I'm an AI fan, I agree with this. A lot of players hustle until they can't hustle anymore, and try as hard as they can. I think it's just that the small players have to run around all the bigger players, and play a bigger players game, but still manage.

Everyone though isn't as tough as, say, AI or KG, and willing to give it their all every night. Especially considering these two are superstars. With superstars, they could possibly take a night or two off, and really have no one notice because they're so talented. The less talented players have to give it their all consistently, or they're just going to be cut. Having a superstar who is always going to give you their best is a very valuable asset.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I hate the Lakers, but a player by the name of Kurt Rambis comes to mind. 

A young Dennis Rodman would also fit the bill, and Bobby Jones of the Sixers use to go flying into the seats for a loose ball.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Allen Iverson, Steve Nash, Chanucey Billups, Shaquille O'Neal, Michael Jordan, Earvin Magic Johnson, Mr. Hakeem O. Those are on my list.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

shaq dont give it all cause he dont want to know about the FTs.


----------

